# "Echoes" Winners' Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 25, 2016)

After a close race with multiple entries tied for the lead, two of our finest emerged victorious and share the win. Hats off and hands together to congratulate both of our winners, *Terry D* for his piece, *Words*, and *Gumby* for her piece, *Debugging*. Stunning efforts both!

Each of our victors will receive this month's Laureate, and will together decide our next prompt.



Congrats guys! I voted for you both. Each of you exemplified the prompt to the fullest and with great finesse. Those are some superbly executed pieces and you both should be very proud of such fine efforts! Kudos!


*Important Notice: *I've created a poll to determine in which direction we'll proceed next month. Your vote matters! Kindly share your desire with us *here*.


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 25, 2016)

Well wrought, both of you!

:cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:


----------



## Carly Berg (Jun 25, 2016)

Great poems, both of them!


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 26, 2016)

Congratulations Terry and Gumby! I am not surprised that 2 winners were declared...  fabulous work...


----------



## Gumby (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## aj47 (Jun 26, 2016)

Great work, both of y'all.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 26, 2016)

Congratulations! Honorable mentions to those who entered with their best. As always, look ahead and submit again.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks, to all! Any success I have with poetry always surprises me (but I'll take it!). Congrats to Gumby, and to everyone who entered, there were some outstanding poems within our small sample size this time around, but, then again, there always are. The talent here amazes me.


----------



## jenthepen (Jun 26, 2016)

Two great winners!  Congratulations!!


----------



## rcallaci (Jun 26, 2016)

congrats to gumby and terry- outstanding poetry....


----------



## escorial (Jun 26, 2016)

well done


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 26, 2016)

_*good ones*
*for sure*_


----------

